
Boston public schools map switch aims to end 500 ye - mgalka
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2017/mar/19/boston-public-schools-world-map-mercator-peters-projection
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13911962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13911962)

12+ comments today thus far

